# Nennstromangabe Drehstrommotor



## mkrwes (4 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal eine Allerweltsfrage (?).....

auf dem Typenschild eines Drehstrommotors finden sich folgende Angaben:

0,55KW 400V 50Hz - 1,36 A Dreieck

Soweit, so klar.....aber dann:

380V - 420V 50Hz - 1,36A Dreieck

D.h. der Motor kann an Spannungen von 380 V (-5%) bis 420V (+5%) betrieben werden.
Auf WELCHE Spannung bezieht sich denn dann die Nennstromangabe ?? Der Strom kann doch nicht (und IST auch nicht) in allen Spannungsbereichen gleich.

Wir haben gemessen, dass der Strom ab 400V aufwärts ansteigt und den angegeben Nennstrom übersteigt, dies bemängelt auch unser Kunde.

Für eventuelle Antworten schon jetzt vielen Dank......


----------



## Cassandra (4 Dezember 2012)

Hallo mkrwes,

in dem Fall musst du halt die Physik dem Kundenwunsch anpassen!

Aber Vorsicht, lass dir das gut zahlen - meistens klappt das nicht auf Anhieb… 

LG Cassandra


----------



## Aventinus (4 Dezember 2012)

Eins mal vorweg. Wenn dein Strom den Nennstrom übersteigt hast du den Motor wahrscheinlich mechnisch gut ausgelastet. Wenn dein Motor 0,55kW an der Welle abgibt nimmt er bei 400V eben die 1.36A auf. Der Rest ist Phasenverschiebung und Wirkungsgrad. Wenn jetzt deine Spannung steigt, sinkt der Strom P=1,73*U*I*cosPhi.

Was bemängelt dein Kunde denn jetzt genau, dass er nicht die 400V zur Verfügung stellt sondern mehr oder dass der Motor mechanisch zu klein ausgelegt ist?


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2012)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt deine Spannung steigt, sinkt der Strom



Naja, das würde ich jetzt so mal nicht unterschreiben, zumal der TE ja das Gegenteil behauptet...

Aber dem restlichen würde ich Dir zustimmen.

Grundsätzlich: Alles was auf dem Typenschild steht sind Nennangaben. Sprich Nennstrom bei Nennleistung und Nennspannung.

Vermutung: Dein Motor wird mit einem (zu) hohen mechan. Moment belastet. Wenn Du jetzt die Spannung erhöhst, erhöht sich auch etwas die Drehzahl und somit die mechan. Leistung und auch der Strom. Somit stimmt die Rechnung wieder. (was Ursache und Wirkung ist, soll hier mal der Einfachheit nicht betrachtet werden)

Abhilfe: Größerer Motor oder Umrichter oder der Motor arbeitet nicht im Dauerbetrieb (dann ist u.U. eine kurzzeitige Überschreitung des Nennstromes nicht kritisch)...

Gruß.

Gruß.


----------



## Aventinus (5 Dezember 2012)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt die Spannung erhöhst, erhöht sich auch etwas die Drehzahl und somit die mechan. Leistung und auch der Strom.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass mit steigender Spannung die Drehzahl nicht steigt, da die Drehzahl von der Frequenz abhängt.


----------



## Cassandra (5 Dezember 2012)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass mit steigender Spannung die Drehzahl nicht steigt, da die Drehzahl von der Frequenz abhängt.



Am besten, wir machen eine Abstimmung...


----------



## ducati (5 Dezember 2012)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Am besten, wir machen eine Abstimmung...



naja, über physikalische Zusammenhänge muss man nicht abstimmen  falls da jemand weiter diskutieren möchte, wäre erstmal wichtig zu erfahren, was der TE für ne Last an seinem Motor hat (also z.B. konstantes Moment/Fahrstuhl, oder quadratisches Moment/Lüfter/Pumpe oder was auch sonst)...

Prinzipiell hängt die Drehzahl eines Drehstromasynchronmotors schon von der Frequenz ab, aber es gibt noch den Schlupf. Deshalb heissts auch ASYNCHRON-Maschine. Das sieht man auch ganz gut in der M/n-Kennlinie.

Höhere Spannung->Höherer Strom->höherer Fluss->höheres Moment->Höhere Drehzahl->Höhere Leistung.

Ne Komplette Abhandlung über die Zusammenhänge am Drehstromasynchronmotor bringt hier nun aber wirklich nix, da gibts bei Google genügend...

Gruß.

PS: Die Drehzahl kann natürlich im motorischen Betrieb nie größer werden als die Drehfelddrehzahl. Aber bei hoher mechanischer Last, ist der Schlupf schon deutlich und somit die Drehzahl unter der Drehfelddrehzahl. Wenn ich jetzt die Spannung erhöhe, kann ich die Drehzahl (etwas) erhöhen.


----------



## RealDrive (13 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich behaupte mal der angegebene Strom bezieht sich auf die 400V!
Die Frage ist bereits gestellt worden: Was genau bemängelt dein Kunde?

Der Strom ist direkt proportional zum Drehmoment. Für das Drehmoment ist das U/f Verhältniss entscheident - dh. NennDrehmonemt ist konstant bei 400V/50Hz somit Nennstrom 1,36A.
Wird die Spannung gesenkt verändert sich das U/f-Verhältnis z.B. 380V/50Hz (Feldschwächebereich) - das Drehmoment des Motors sinkt ab somit steigt der Strom an (bei Nennlast Last).
Wird die Spannung erhöht z.B. auf 420V so wird der Motor Übermagnetisiert - es fließt ein höherer Strom.

Ein Änderung der Versorgungsspannung um +/- 10% sollte bei richtiger Auslegung des Motors auf die Last kein Problem sein.

Wie alt ist den der Motor?  Vielleicht wollte der Motorenhersteller auf Nummer-sicher gehen.
- Warum ? Siehe einen alten Auszug zum Thema "Die neue Normspannung 400V":
*Mit der ursprünglich als IEC 38 (jetzt IEC 60038 im Jahr 1983 veröffentlichten Norm
wurde die neue Bemessungsspannung 400 V eingeführt. Da die für die Anpassung der
beiden weltweit verbreiteten 50 Hz-Netze von 380 und 415 V eine lange Übergangszeit abzusehen war, 
wurde zunächst in den alten 380 V-Netzen die Toleranz 400 V + 6% / –10 % bzw. in den alten 
415 V-Netzen die Toleranz 400 V + 10 % / –6 % bis 2003 empfohlen.
Diese Übergangsfrist wurde mit IEC 60038 (VDE 0175): 2002 um fünf Jahre verlängert.
Ab 2008 darf dann die Toleranz der Netzspannung 400 V ± 10 % betragen.
Millionen von 380 V-Drehstrommotoren – bekannt für ihre lange Gebrauchsdauer – 
können schon jetzt an einer Spannung betrieben werden, die mit 424 ... 440 V deutlich über
den bei ihrer Typprüfung festgelegten, genormten Grenzwert von 380 V + 5 % = 399 V hinausgeht.
*
Viele Grüße
VTL_RealDrive
www.vlt.de


----------



## mariob (14 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
um noch etwas Verwirrung zu ergänzen, wie wurde gemessen? Eine Stromzange bis 200 A hat bei solch geringen Strömen Abweichungen, die im Nennstrombereich der Typschildangabe liegen......

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ducati (14 Dezember 2012)

VLT_RealDrive schrieb:


> Der Strom ist direkt proportional zum Drehmoment. Für das Drehmoment ist das U/f Verhältniss entscheident - dh. NennDrehmonemt ist konstant bei 400V/50Hz somit Nennstrom 1,36A.
> Wird die Spannung erhöht verändert sich das U/f-Verhältnis z.B. 420V/50Hz (Feldschwächebereich) - das Drehmoment des Motors sinkt ab somit steigt der Strom an (bei Nennlast Last).



???

da der TE sich nicht mehr meldet, schein es wohl doch nicht soo ein wichtiges Problem zu sein...

PS: den Feldschwächbereich gibts nur bei Umrichtern, und den hat der TE nicht.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (14 Dezember 2012)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt die Spannung erhöhst, erhöht sich auch etwas die Drehzahl und somit die mechan. Leistung und auch der Strom



Könnte klappen..

0V = Stop
400V = Nenndrehzahl
1000V = volle Drehzahl ohne Schlupf
10000V = Warp-Geschwindigkeit



 P.S. Ich denke, das der wahrscheinlich zu gering dimensionierte Motor das Problem ist. Wir betreiben unsere Motoren nicht mit Nennlast bzw. Nennstrom. Sonst löst der Motorschutz schon beim kleinsten Lagerkratzen aus.. 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Rudi (14 Dezember 2012)

Man sollte sich nicht zuviel mit Theorien befassen sodern einen Antrieb mit entsprechenden Reserven ausstatten.


----------



## RealDrive (16 Dezember 2012)

danke an ducati - kleiner Denkfehler von mir mit großer Wirkung.
Habe meinen Beitrag abgeändert.

Stimmt! alles Theorie hilft nichts wenn der Motor in der Praxis "falsch"dimensioniert wird. 
 - Dazu leider noch keine Antwort von mkrwes.

Gruß
VLT_RealDrive


----------



## mkrwes (17 Dezember 2012)

*Motorstrom bei 420V*

Hallo noch einmal,

konnte mich aufgrund einer Auslandsreise leider nicht vorher melden.....Unser Kunde (Japaner) bemängelt. dass die Stromaufnahme (unter Last) den angegebenen Nennstrom von 1,36A leicht überschreitet. Nun stellt er die Frage, auf welche Spannung sich die Stromaufnahme bezieht. Laut Typenschild kann der Motor mit 360-440V betrieben werden (+/- 5%!)

Danke für das Brainstorming


----------



## Tommi (17 Dezember 2012)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das der wahrscheinlich zu gering dimensionierte Motor das Problem ist. Wir betreiben unsere Motoren nicht mit Nennlast bzw. Nennstrom. Sonst löst der Motorschutz schon beim kleinsten Lagerkratzen aus..
> 
> Gruß
> MeisterLampe81



...und so eine Äußerung von Dir als Energiemanager... 



Gruß
Tommi


----------



## ducati (19 Dezember 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Man sollte sich nicht zuviel mit Theorien befassen sodern einen Antrieb mit entsprechenden Reserven ausstatten.



jo, zumal die Antriebstechniktheorie wirklich schwierig ist, ich kenn kaum jemanden, der's wirklich verstanden hat...

Gruß.


----------

